# being an overweight rider feels AWKWARD!



## JulieinPA

I remember when I was a teen (and about 100lbs lighter) how natural and free flowing and safe horse back riding felt. I loved every minute of it. It was SO enjoyable! I could ride fine in my western saddle, or bare back. It didn't matter. With a bridle or without a bridle. Whatever. I just rode. ANd I enjoyed it so much!

Now - after getting older (I'm now 29 - will be 30 in March) and approx 100lbs heavier, it feels so awkward. It's so much more difficult! I don't feel comfortable in the saddle (which is a 16" saddle), I feed unstable and not balanced AT ALL, I feel like I could just fall off! It now feels so UN NATURAL! It's hardly enjoyable. I've heard that getting back into horse back riding (after years of NOT horse back riding) is like riding a bike - you never forget how to do it. But why is it so un natural now!? I want to and am planning to lose weight, but is there other reasons that I feel this way? Is there something I can work on (besides just losing weight) that will make it easier and more enjoyable?
Also - is anyone else that's overweight experiencing the same thing??

btw - I am 5'7" and weigh 237lbs. Although, the weight is distributed evenly over my entire body - which is why NO ONE ever believes that I weigh this much - I look more like I weigh about 190-210lbs approx. So I'm not like HUGE ... but not nearly thin either. So is the issue mainly with my weight - or is it something else?
Maybe it's just a mental thing? Perhaps I'm just more timid and nervous than I was as a care less teen ...? I don't know, but I want to and NEED TO figure it out. I'll admit - I'm nervous to ride George, and I don't want to be!


----------



## cakemom

I can tell you that as a teen I weighed more than I do now and had that feeling like you of freedom and galloped and cantered more than walking and trotting. At 35 and the smallest I've been since I started high school I am riding and over cautious of everything and don't feel I have balance like I did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventerwannabe

Pictures of you riding would help (and/or a video).

I think the problem is probably a muscle and position thing. I think what it is, is you are tipping forward, your heels are popping up and you are looking down, throwing your weight really far forward and not having a good leg position to keep you in place (if that makes sense). Like I said, pictures would help (since I'm just guessing here). I am over weight myself, but I have enough muscle and such to keep myself in a good place. 

It will probably just be you needing to relax and refine your position a bit. 

I'm probably no help, but just know that it is something that is fixable and you will over come this if you work hard.


----------



## JulieinPA

eventerwannabe said:


> Pictures of you riding would help (and/or a video).
> 
> I think the problem is probably a muscle and position thing. I think what it is, is you are tipping forward, your heels are popping up and you are looking down, throwing your weight really far forward and not having a good leg position to keep you in place (if that makes sense). Like I said, pictures would help (since I'm just guessing here). I am over weight myself, but I have enough muscle and such to keep myself in a good place.
> 
> It will probably just be you needing to relax and refine your position a bit.
> 
> I'm probably no help, but just know that it is something that is fixable and you will over come this if you work hard.


Ok well, I'll try to remember to get a video of me riding - once I get up the gumption TO RIDE. sigh. 
And what you said sounds tack on! I recall feeling like I was tipping forward in the saddle.


----------



## Chrome

Oh man, I wish getting back to riding was like bicycling! So not the story for me.

I haven't owned a horse for over 5 years now and have only ridden a couple of times during that period. I used to do free riding in the pasture both bareback and bridleless at the drop of a hat. Now? Not so much!

While bareback, I feel like I have no natural seat anymore and am overly focused on not losing my balance. That of course gets me nervous, which doesn't help my riding either. 

So, it could be a whole slew of things thrown together for you - may or may not be one simple fix (although someone might pinpoint your issue(s) in pics/vids). I presume more riding time will help you out, build muscle memory, and of course, with more riding time, the more confidence you'll probably gain, but I totally understand that it is hard to get to that point!

Now, if the manpower was available to me, I'd like to have someone lunge my horse, that way I could focus solely on my seat and not have to worry about runaways, crazy dogs, w/e. I'm not sure how nervous you are right now, but perhaps someone leading you around could even build a nice base of confidence?


----------



## A knack for horses

Does your saddle fit you? Just like the fit of a saddle is important to the comfort and performance of the horse, saddle fit plays a big role in a persons riding. Maybe you could try a 17" seat. I had some problem with this when I was taking lessons. (I was riding in a seat too big for me). It may help some of your unatural feelings.

And while getting back into riding is like riding a bike, you don't have all the muscle memory or refinement in your riding like you did when you rode consistantly. My suggestion to help this is to maybe have a friend give you a couple of "guidance lessons" to help you pick up the few little details of riding you may have forgotten over the years.

Hope this helped you out. (And I'm not a skinny-mini, either. So I hear you when "curves" can get in the way of riding ;-))


----------



## Gidget

You might want to try an 17" saddle. I ride in a 15.5"-16" western saddle and a 17.5 english saddle..a half size makes a huge difference as well but I would go for a 17" and try it out.


----------



## Midnight Angel

I think this is all about how you are feeling - nervous - anxious -worried even - I dont think you weight is the problem - but that you think it should be a problem. I am a little heavier and just a little oler than you - and i do hunter jumper and am now starting dressage - I have won many ribbons and took my first blue in October. 

Like you when I started out - just a about a year ago now - I felt so awkward - I had rescued a horse and didnt really think much about showing - but my TB mare turned out to be Black Beauty and everyone told me she was too pretty not to do something with - and so I tried !

I also have to say that my mare will only let me ride her - she will not tolerate anyone else on her back - no matter their size or skill she either stands stuck to the ground and wont move - or rears and bucks like a bronco if they think they have experience with horses like her - ha ha. She does not think I have a weight problem - she likes me just the way I am !

All said and done -yes I will keep trying to loose weight and have got 20lbs off - but I am so glad that my horse loves me for what I am - the rest of the world stand with dropped jaws as we continue to take ribbons !


----------



## Gidget

midnight angel said:


> i think this is all about how you are feeling - nervous - anxious -worried even - i dont think you weight is the problem - but that you think it should be a problem. I am a little heavier and just a little oler than you - and i do hunter jumper and am now starting dressage - i have won many ribbons and took my first blue in october.
> 
> Like you when i started out - just a about a year ago now - i felt so awkward - i had rescued a horse and didnt really think much about showing - but my tb mare turned out to be black beauty and everyone told me she was too pretty not to do something with - and so i tried !
> 
> I also have to say that my mare will only let me ride her - she will not tolerate anyone else on her back - no matter their size or skill she either stands stuck to the ground and wont move - or rears and bucks like a bronco if they think they have experience with horses like her - ha ha. She does not think i have a weight problem - she likes me just the way i am !
> 
> All said and done -yes i will keep trying to loose weight and have got 20lbs off - but i am so glad that my horse loves me for what i am - the rest of the world stand with dropped jaws as we continue to take ribbons !


go you!


----------



## Midnight Angel

Thank you - here is a pic of our last show - I have never been happier !!!!


----------



## tinyliny

Julie,

I think I mentioned that I am not Tiny at all. I am 52 years old, 5; 4" and about 200 lbs. Nobody believes me either when I tell them, but one look in the mirror tells the truth.
Being overweight does make it harder to maintain ones balance, but it really is more a matter of having the muscular strength and the time in the saddle that will make it all come together. And time in the saddle is the big one.

The more you ride, the easier it will get and the less your size will matter.
I don't look pretty when I see myself on video, but i can make myself an easier rider to carry than an inexperienced rider of half my weight. It's knowing how to stay over the horse's center of gravity and stay out of his way when he is moving. When I am riding , I never think about my size . Never. I couldn't feel more at ease in my body than when in the saddle. Thank God for riding!

You are young from my perspective, but I know you have at least one small child and it's hard to lose weight when one is mommying little children. However, it won't last. Really, in a couple of years I bet you will be much changed. Don't sweat it until then.


----------



## RadHenry09

Midnight Angel, that is a wonderful post and you and your horse are a lovely pair!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

I'm about similar size as you. Where did you get your hunt coat! I can't find one that will wrap around "the girls" and and still let me breath and ride comfortably.


----------



## EllaEnchanted

I dont know if anyone has suggested this yet or not, but I would definetly give yoga a try! I am 5'6 and was 220 pounds when I was 14. Im now almost 19 and I weigh about 150, I pretty much had to learn to jump all over again. Things will definetly feel different, but yoga has helped my balance and flexibility. Makes for a more comfortable ride.  Good luck to you!


----------



## mysticdragon72

I have the same issue.. I'm going to be 39 in a week and I am 5'3 and 180 pounds.. I guess it's quite common for women who work around/with horses have more muscle than most "ordinary" women... I too don't look like I weigh what I do but I know I am overweight regardless as I can't stand looking at myself naked so there's no full length mirrors in our house... that being said, I also agree with what these ladies have said. I'm also sure that I'm going to have similar problems to you as I haven't ridden in about 12 years and my body will probably be "unbalanced" as well... or at least feel that way. 

I sure hope you, and I both get over our fears and get back on our horses and feel comfortable and FREE once again!! 

Good luck and KUP.


----------



## TamaraB

I am starting my weight watchers today! I am 30 and just started riding again 2 years ago after a 10 year break. I had a breast reduction this summer and I am learning balance again and hope the weight loss will help. I think we all are a little more cautious as an adult then when we were in our teens.


----------



## Midnight Angel

My jacket is a regular suit jacket - I got it on sale at a website called onestopplus.com - I have done this twice now - buy one size bigger than normal and then get a local sewing shop to fit it to you rather than just hanging like a suit jacket it now looks like a perfect neat and tidy fit ! In total my jacket was $38 from the sale and $50 for the adjustments - at $88 I would say its a bargain and does the job just fine !


----------



## Golden Horse

Weight does make a difference, it seems to shift your center of balance and makes it difficult for you to 'find yourself' LOL, I know what I mean.

Weight isn't the only thing though, your mind is in a different place to where it was when you were younger and that can be difficult to get over as well.

Speaking as someone who was (as a grown up returner) a 300 pound passenger, when I started, ended up as a 170 pound rider during last summer, that meant many adjustments. I just plucked up courage to get on my horse again the other day, and PANIC, it was an alien place, I just didn't feel right, but a few deep breaths and some relaxation and everything kind of sorted itself out.

I haven't plucked up courage to get on the scale recently, so I have no idea what I weigh, something between 170 and 300,


----------



## Eliz

Saddle fitting for the rider is tricky though! A bigger woman could actually be better in a 16" saddle than a 17". I'm 5'7 120lbs and I ride in a 17-17.5"


----------



## Eolith

Eliz said:


> Saddle fitting for the rider is tricky though! A bigger woman could actually be better in a 16" saddle than a 17". I'm 5'7 120lbs and I ride in a 17-17.5"


Remember that we may be getting our English and Western measurements mixed up here. Technically a 17-17.5" English saddle is about equivalent to a 15" western saddle, as I understand it. It's not clear to me whether the OP is speaking in English or Western terms... and whether you're speaking in Western or English terms, Eliz.


----------



## petitepyromaniac

As a teen, I was much more care free and fearless when it came to riding...

Now I'm only 22, and I'm SO careful when I ride... I no longer care to do huge jumps, or ride questionable horses.

The age difference isn't that much between teen-22, but I figured out what made the difference: My husband! When I was a teen, horses were #1, and everything else came second. Why NOT risk everything while riding horses?! But now, my husband is #1, and horses come second. I don't want to risk my life on horses when I know that there is something else out there even better worth living for 

I know a previous poster mentioned you have a daughter- so maybe you're going through something similar. My only advice is to ride SAFE horses, and have FUN!!!


----------



## JulieinPA

Thanks everyone, I think I got some good input here! All things considered, I do think my weight has alot to do with it, as well as my muscles (I need to build them back up) and also I definitely think that it's a mental thing to. I am a very cautious and almost paranoid adult. I was care free as a child and teen. Then comes marriage - then comes KIDS and along with that comes RESPONSIBILITY. I am probably an "overly cautious" person as a matter of fact. Give me something new to do and I'll come up with 10 things that could possibly go wrong. lol. So I'm sure that has A LOT to do with my issues. 

So I guess what I need to do is pretty simple - ride more! I need to build those "riding muscles" back up, plus boost my confidence and learn to be trustworthy and not "OVERLY" cautious. Some caution is healthy obviously, but there IS a line that shouldn't be crossed. Plus I really do want to lose weight, so that's already on my to do list.


----------



## Midnight Angel

Keep us all posted on how you progress - my aim is to get another 20lbs off in the first 6 months of this year - and plenty of posting trot work will help me on my way - good luck and have fun !


----------



## Gizmo

A knack for horses said:


> Does your saddle fit you? Just like the fit of a saddle is important to the comfort and performance of the horse, saddle fit plays a big role in a persons riding. Maybe you could try a 17" seat. I had some problem with this when I was taking lessons. (I was riding in a seat too big for me). It may help some of your unnatural feelings.


I agree. I am 5'2" and 150 and I ride in a 16" western. I was riding in a 15" english saddle when I started riding english again and it was way too small. It made me feel really uncomfortable and threw me off balance. But I also have a HUGE butt, haha! Go to your local tack shop and sit on a few and see how they feel to you. I like my saddle to be nice and have some room but not so much that I'm going to be all over the place in it.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Peggysue

Julie def a pic of you in the saddle from the back and side will help us alot... 

I am a BBW as well and the weight kills me at times... especially on strange horses or greenies. Saddle with a seat big enough made a HUGE difference with me... like you I was riding in a 16" then I sat in a 17" and WOW what a difference!!!
Also be sure you are keeping your feet UNDER you and not leaning forward or back or one way or the other. I have found with my weight gain I tend to lean forward and to the left. when I correct that I "feel" safer


----------



## JulieinPA

I'll try to get a picture soon. As for losing the weight - I'm thinking about trying the 17 day diet to give me a "boost" and then working on it from there on until I get all the extra weight off.


----------



## eventerwannabe

Juliein, I just want to say that I am very proud of you for being willing to admit these things. I am 15 years old, 175lbs and have a lot of confidence issues, and it took me a few years to admit that I had a problem. I used to get angry when someone would point out that I had a flaw. But now, I am riding more and have become a lot more confident (though I still have my little issues here and there) and it has actually carried over into my life outside of horses. I feel so much more happy with myself and it is all thanks to the horses and riding. I hope you can overcome your fears, it is a tough battle, but when you do overcome it you will feel like a million bucks! I'm here if you ever need to talk/vent.  -Nerissa


----------



## churumbeque

I think your saddle size does need to be larger. I also ride in ****** and it helps me stick to the saddle better and makes me more secure


----------



## trailhorserider

Hi all,

I have really enjoyed reading this thread because it makes me feel like I'm not alone. I have always been on the overweight side. I'm 34 now, 5'6" and weigh about 198. Just 7 months ago I weighed around 212 and that was my steady summer riding weight. In the winter it wasn't uncommon for me to weigh around 220. 

I don't want to get off topic, or get into a dieting thread, but I struggled with my weight my whole life. Tried Weight Watchers and low-fat diets. I felt hungry and deprived and hated myself because the whole world seemed to act like loosing weight was no big deal, and I struggled to loose even 5 pounds. There was one summer where I walked every day before I rode, and the lowest I got was 207. 

Then my friend pointed me towards a low-carb diet, and WOW, what a difference! The first two weeks I lost 8 pounds. I was NEVER able to do that with a low-fat diet. It seems like low-carb is just the perfect fit for me! And I don't get hungry very often and I am enjoying the foods I eat (I LOVE chicken :lol. I really don't feel like I eat that much more meat than I used to, but I try to substitute veggies for carbs. So I stay away from sugar and starch as much as I can, and eat more salads and veggies instead. If I want something sweet, I eat fruit or a sugar-free yogurt.

So anyway, not to get totally off-topic, but I thought I would just share with you guys what has worked for me, because I really struggled and had a hard time with loosing weight.

I was actually down to 189 before Thanksgiving. Then I admit I went off my diet again for the holidays, hence the weight gain, but now I am back on it again and have already lost a couple pounds since Jan. 1st. I actually stuck to this diet for 6-7 months, and I've never been that commited to a diet before. But it's easy to stick to because it works!

There was a time I thought I could never get below 200 lbs. My friends were even talking about doing the mule ride in the Grand Canyon, and there is a 200 lb. weight limit to ride the mules. I thought I wouldn't be able to go (they never did go, but that's another story). So here I am, riding nearly every day for the past 16 years, and I'm too fat to ride the mules. Talk about humiliating!

Anyway, I can't speak as to how it feels to ride skinny vs. fat, because I've always been a fat rider. But I really do want to be a skinny rider someday. Maybe if I stick to my diet by this summer, who knows what weight I can be at.  

Here I am with my Mustang John Henry right before a 4th of July parade. It helps that he's short but stout, so I feel like he can carry me but he's still short enough to mount easily. He's around 14.3, 1100 lbs. 

Oh, I should also mention that I ride in a 17" western saddle. But saddles can vary so much! I have a 15.5 that I fit into, 16's that were way too small, and even the 17's I've tried have run the range of just right to too big. It kind of depends on how much thigh room them give you and how they sit you. But in general, 17" is my saddle size. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider

churumbeque said:


> I think your saddle size does need to be larger. I also ride in ****** and it helps me stick to the saddle better and makes me more secure


I like ****** too! I don't ride in them in the middle of summer because I get hot in them, but any other time of year I LOVE my ******. Because I trail ride, they save me lots of bruises on my legs and torn up pants. And like you mentioned, I feel like they help me stick to the saddle better too.


----------



## Frankiee

I believe if you dont feel comfortable with yourself you wont feel comfortable riding.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

I've always been skitterish bout telling people my weight but i'm 160 and losing. I've already lost 10 pounds! i'm trying so hard to lose weight but easier said then done. Try to think bout my horse and how it effects him. I always say i'm losing it for him, i'm losing it for him. So i'm trying and have to lose 30 pounds by March. Wish me lucky and i hope you lose the weight you want.


----------



## TamaraB

Not to change the subject but about weight loss plans either but I just want to add to trailhorserider that they did change weight watchers recently and it is counting carbs now. I think it is encouraging you to eat lower carb stuff because it has less points. I did weight watchers 2 years ago and lost 30 lbs and gained it back. I hope this will stick this time.


----------



## trailhorserider

TamaraB said:


> Not to change the subject but about weight loss plans either but I just want to add to trailhorserider that they did change weight watchers recently and it is counting carbs now. I think it is encouraging you to eat lower carb stuff because it has less points. I did weight watchers 2 years ago and lost 30 lbs and gained it back. I hope this will stick this time.


Oh, I didn't know that. It's been years since I've been on Weight Watchers, and to me it's always been a low-fat diet. So now I've learned something new.  I kind of like just doing low-carb because I don't have to count points or watch every drop of fat I fry an egg in. With low-carb, I just watch the carbs and don't worry about the fat very much.


----------



## JennKzoo

Wow, I feel better now too. I am more nervous on horses than I was just 3-4 years ago. Although I'm the same weight I was a few years back. I'm 5'7, 175 lbs and just turned 40. I find it so much harder just to get up on my horse and just able to move. I also have a lot of lower back issues and I was bucked off 4 years ago that really scared me.
On another note, does anyone else find it difficult and out of place when you are around these super skinny riders? Seems all of my friends are so tiny and I feel awkward.


----------



## Peggysue

Jenn when those skinny riders are asking how I keep my seat so still no it isn't 

I have just had to learn to accept my fat self since my thyrid issues


----------



## JennKzoo

I too have a thyroid issue (Hashimoto thyrodisim) and I seem to forget that I probably will always be heavier than a lot of people. Thanks for the uplifting reminder though, it really helped me and I also realize I need to get into the dr and get everything rechecked cause it seems I'm having more symptoms.


----------



## trailhorserider

All the people I ride with are really thin too. Even the friend who told me she went on the low-carb diet and got me started on it. 

But my balance is great, and I feel very at-home on a horse. The only time I am really thinking "boy am I fat" is when I am mounting my horse. I can mount equally well from both sides, because I practice, but even with a horse that is 14.3, I am always looking for a tree stump, rut in the road, rock, etc. to make mounting easier. 

And then when I pack my saddle bags for long trail rides, I am mentally weighing each item I put in the saddle bags, because I don't want to put extra weight on the horse. I figure carrying me and a 35 lb. saddle is enough. So I will carefully think about if I want to take my camera or not, how many bottles of water I want to carry, if I want my ****** (because they are leather and heavy) etc. 

That would be so uplifting to me- to loose enough weight that I feel like I can carry all the "extras" on a trail ride without burdening my horse with the extra gear. To actually take a camera, extra batteries, extra water, ******, emergency gear, etc. without feeling like I am weighing down my horse. That is my goal. 

I know my skinny friends never think about that. They think it is silly when I contemplate whether or not to take extra bottles of water. But to me it's a big deal because water is heavy. :-(


----------



## dee

You guys are my heroes! I outweigh nearly all of you - 5'2" (if I stand really tall) and 270. I'm down from 300+. I did climb on a horse last summer - first time I'd been on a horse in 20+ years. It really felt weird - I was in a 17" saddle, but the stirrups were WAY too long. My balance was off, but I didn't feel like I was going to fall - I felt like I was stuck! My legs hung and felt like they weighed 2 tons, and my hips were killing me. But I DID IT! Rode around the yard a couple of times, then slid off. I was way to heavy for DJ - he was pretty lightly built, but figured that little bit wouldn't hurt. He sure didn't complain. 

Dancer is much stouter than DJ - I'm not worried that I will hurt her. I just need to find a saddle that will fit her - high withers and a broad back. Odd combination? Anyway - I owe all the weight loss to the horses - just the exercise alone was how I lost the weight. Now, I don't count calories - but I am conscious of what I eat - I have a goal to be trail riding come June - which means that I will need some saddle time well before then. My 17" saddle may work for me if the stirrups are shortened - but it doesn't fit Dancer, and with my heaviness, she will need a well fitted saddle.

I sincerely hope that I can lose more weight, and that riding will help me lose even more. (And that the more I lose, the better I'll feel and the more I'll be able to move around, so will lose even more weight...I know, I know - it doesn't work that way!) I know I will never be svelt again, but I'll settle for fewer comments about how I should be carrying the horse, rather than the horse carrying me!


----------



## JulieinPA

Midnight Angel said:


> Keep us all posted on how you progress - my aim is to get another 20lbs off in the first 6 months of this year - and plenty of posting trot work will help me on my way - good luck and have fun !


oh absolutely! I'll keep you's posted 
My goal is to get 10lbs off per month which is an average of approx (not exactly) 2lbs per week which is a very healthy weight loss. My anniversary to my husband of 10 (going on 11) years is on Aug.26th - it would be AWESOME to be done by 60lbs or more by then!!! 
And I KNOW I can do it - it's just actually DOING it! I've done it before. I got serious about losing weight and getting healthy, and I lost 30lbs in 2 1/2 months. Then my Pap died. That was a BIG BLOW. Needless to say, not only did I stop losing the weight, I stopped watching what I was eating, stopped exercising, and gained it all back because I was pigging out. If ONLY I would've picked myself back up and got back to it! But I didn't, and what's done is done.

I think since this thread has gained so much attention and has been an inspiration to other members to face the facts, and to fess up, I'm going to start a new thread specifically about my weight loss/gain history and my plans/goals for losing it. Maybe we can all be an encouragement to each other along the way!


----------



## tinyliny

It's kind a cool to hear how many ladies out there ride no matter their size. As to riding with skinny folk, some of my best friends are skinny civiliians. I don't think they even notice I'm fat. I can outride any one of them, for that matter.
I don't hold it against them that they are skinny.


----------



## Gizmo

Well I have to say that you are really pretty! I think you are fine the way you are but there is nothing wrong with making yourself feel better. I myself would like to get back to 120, what I weighed my sophomore year of high school. I was at one point almost two hundred after going through a really rough breakup and depressing time in my life. And one day I just had to get out of it so I started working on a farm with Mustangs, and you get a work out training those guys! So I'm down now between 150-160 depending. But anyways good luck with getting to where you feel good about yourself and I hope the tips everyone gave you were helpful when you are riding.


----------



## Midnight Angel

you two look good together - I am so glad this thread started - I like to see pictures of real people who are happy - and of courses horses who are happy with their people !


----------



## CelticAngel

Just came across this post and I'm thrilled to see so many of you struggling with the same thing I have been. Well, not thrilled that we have extra weight but...well...you know what I mean!!!! =-)

I actually was 120 in high school -although I never rode back then. Slowly over the years I gained weight until I was sick of it. I had a lot of starts and stops and never seemed to be able to really make any progress. At my heaviest, I was 265.

I finally went to my Dr and she did a full workup on me and we found two issues that actually were affecting my ability to lose weight. One was something called PCOS or Polycystic ovary syndrome. The second was the fact that I am ADD/OCD. Once I was on medication for both, I found that I -finally- had the ability to lose weight permanently. Since then, I've lost 65 lbs and started riding! =-)

I don't find that I have the balance issues...as I never rode before now...but I do notice that I have to tweak things every now and then with how I sit to make things comfortable. I'm also lucky that I'm flexible and actually can do a standing mount...however to make it easier on the horse, I use the mounting block until I lose more weight.

Yoga has done me a world of good. We have a Wii and the yoga program on there is excellent. It also has balance exercise that help a lot.

Hmmm...I sort of wandered there with my thinking! My point was that I always encourage people to have full workups done with their doctors when attempting to lose weight because you never know when there is something small lurking in there that might sabotage your efforts. =-)


----------



## Amlalriiee

This is a little off-topic because I'm NOT trying to lose weight, but just a tip. I struggled to get myself in shape through running and had such a hard time forcing myself to do it, nobody to schedule workouts with. I suggest for anybody in that situation, to try workout videos. I know I always thought there was NO WAY I would try any of those! And believe me, you do feel silly at first, BUT they're actually really fun for me  I've done Chalean Extreme and P90X and found both of those to be fun. I've also done some random yoga and pilates ones that were fun too. I'm not trying to advocate any specific product...but for those of you who are looking for a way to get motivated, some of those videos are helpful and you don't even have to drive to the gym! haha...


----------



## JulieinPA

Pictures of ME (sorry, I don't have one yet of me with George) :
All I have are these from Christmas - I don't like my picture taken.


----------



## JulieinPA

btw - since this thread is getting really off topic, I started a thread about losing weight elsewhere. So if you want to follow along and/or even join in - go here : http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/2011-riding-fitness-resolution-74997/#post878444


----------

